# Nachwuchs im Schwimmteich



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe einen kleinen Schwimmteich (53.000 Liter). Leider habe ich den Fehler begangen, 4 Schubunkin reinzusetzen. Der Verkäufer sagte mir, daß sie sich nur schwer vermehren  . Dies ist natürlich falsch wie ich inzwischen weiß. Nachdem ich einiges hier im Forum gelesen habe, habe ich einen Sonnenbarsch besorgt. Der alleine schafft es aber nicht. Ich bin inzwischen soweit, daß ich am liebsten alle Fische raus möchte, sie lassen sich aber bei diesem riesigen Teich nicht fangen. Soll ich mir nun einen __ Hecht reinsetzen ? Schafft das einer alleine und läßt der die Großen in Ruhe ? Die kann ich nämlich nicht rausbekommen :cry: 
Mein Besatz: ca. 200 kleine 1 cm von Monat Mai/Juni, dann noch ca. 25 kleine von letztem Jahr und 4 Große ca. 25 cm. Über ein paar Tips, wie ich die Fische, vor allen Dingen die Großen fangen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar. (Die Großen würde ich gerne nach Weibchen und Männchen trennen und dann nur wieder die Weibchen oder Männchen einsetzen.)
Sonstige Tips, wie ich der Fischplage herr werden kann, sind natürlich auch willkommen.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Claudia


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

reicht der?

[Sorry was wirklich produktives kann ich nicht beisteuern;
versuch`s vielleicht mit einem großen Netz]


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

Am besten fängst du die großen mit einem Kescher.

Für die kleinen setzt du ein __ Hecht rein.__ Barsche würden sich vielleicht eher an kleintieren vergreifen als die kleinen Brutfische zu jagen......


Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

hallo claudia,

- im 2ten weltkrieg haben sich handgranaten als sehr effektiv beim leeren von ganzen teichen herausgestellt - war bei den soldaten sehr beliebt wenn die essensrationen immer kleiner wurden  :cry: 
-- in der folgezeit haben sich berufsfischer sehr gerne die elektrizität zu nutzen gemacht um zuchtteiche zu selektieren - vorteil - bei richtiger dosierung schwimmen die fische für ca. 5min. auf der oberfläche und schwimmen dann unbeschadet weiter - primär die größeren überleben.
-- da bei gartenteichen harpunieren aufgrund von folienbecken weitestgehend ausscheidet und ich auch ersticken durch wasserablassen vermutlich den meißten ethischen grundsätzen widerspricht, würde ich empfehlen bei einem fischer ein __ senknetz zu borgen - dieses zur gewöhnung zwei tage in den teich zu legen und dann unter zuhilfenahme von futter als lockmittel die fische aus dem teich herauszufangen -
der vorteil dieser methode ist unter anderem daß du deine gewünschte selektion nach geschlecht gleich inclusive hast - da die ersten paar netze sicher die weiblichen fische sind - diese sind bekanntlich von natur aus  schaulustig, sensationslüstern und sehr gierig    

einen lächelnden gruß 
sendet jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

Mit dem __ Senknetz kommen aber nur die großen raus......

Für die kleinen muss man sich schon was einfallen lassen......

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

kommt ja wohl auf die Maschenweite an,

Willi


----------

